# Hobby Lobby type store?



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not sure if you guys know what they are, but its a store with crafts and just tons of house stuffs. Interested in finding something like it. Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

House stuff? What do you mean by that?

There are loads of homeware stores and places that sell craft items.

-


----------



## mbg (Jul 9, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Not sure if you guys know what they are, but its a store with crafts and just tons of house stuffs. Interested in finding something like it. Thanks


What i wouldn't give for a Wal-Mart here! I know there is Caurfore, but just not the same.

The best we have seen regarding the arts and crafts part of a Hobby Lobby, is acouple of stores on ground floor at Jameriah Beach center. They don't have home decorations though, like the Lobby.

We would also have a Michael's in the US, which was like a "fancier" hobby lobby. 

By house stuff, she means decorations or small furniture items. Maybe a chair or two, but also nice vases, framing, fake plants, table ornaments, conversation starters, etc. 

mbg


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I see 


For hiome bits 'n' pieces try Home Centre and the similar stores in most malls. All have a range of ornaments, vases, cushions, furniture, candles. Debenhams has some nice things too.

For pricier items, try O de Rose on Al Wasl Road (opp little Choitrams). For more individual items go to the ARTE Souk in Times Square which is on once a month. 

-


----------

